

Dungeon Master, an epic 879 KB game from 1987 - ccvannorman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Master_(video_game)

======
ccvannorman
I played this game when I was 7 years old, and I am re-playing it now with one
of my friends who also played as a kid. For a game that can fit on an old 1.5
MB floppy disk, this game is truly incredible.

I even tried getting some of the modern remakes and fan-based sequels, which
were many megabytes and had fancy graphics and sounds. They all paled in
comparison and were simply not playable. This 1987 game is a testament to
solid games not needing any fancy graphics, just brilliant game design that is
deep, challenging, and interesting.

I highly recommend playing it, you can download it on the internet easily and
it runs on DosBOX.

